
Future astronauts could use their own urine to help build moon bases - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/study-future-astronauts-could-use-their-own-urine-to-help-build-moon-bases/
======
rini17
I have my doubts. Napthalene is quite volatile and carcinogenic. Urea is
readily degradable by bacteries. No idea about these polycarboxylates.

